# nombres regionales para nombrar los dedos de las manos



## mundoamordidas

Hola

Alguien me podría avisar si existen diversos nombres regionales para  nombrar los dedos de las manos? 
De hecho estoy buscando sinonimos de dedos pero los que cuenta la lista de wordreference no me ayudan mucho.  


extremo, meñique, anular, corazón, pulgar, índice, gordo, pinzas.
gracias por su colaboración,

josé


----------



## Ushuaia

Hola, mundoamordidas.

Acá, en lenguaje coloquial y familiar, les decimos _garfios_ cuando queremos que los saquen del medio: "sacá los garfios de ahí, que me estás arruinando el dibujo". 

¡No se me ocurre otra! Saludos.


----------



## Calambur

Según el Santo DRAE:
*dátil:*


> 2. m. coloq. Dedo de la mano humana. U. m. en pl.


Pero yo no te entendería...


----------



## Pinairun

Al meñique también se le llama dedo auricular.
Al dedo corazón, cordial, del corazón, o medio.

Y, por supuesto, todos son dátiles en lenguaje informal.
Dátiles se usa generalmente en plural, los dátiles, para referirse al conjunto de dedos. No se dice el dátil pulgar, por ejemplo.


----------



## 0scar

*dátil*
. m. coloq. Dedo de la mano humana. U. m. en pl.  (RAE)

¿Coloquial?. Ni aunque me lo juren lo creo. Además para tener un mínimo de coherencia debería ser _dactil_, o mejor _dactilo _que ya existe.

Otro sinónimo de dedo debería ser _dígito. _


----------



## Pinairun

No sé el origen de que se llame dátiles a los dedos de la mano, pero en Túnez aseguran que los mejores dátiles son los llamados "dedos de luz".


----------



## 0scar

Está en el RAE, los dátiles se llaman así porque se parecen a dedos. Pero tendrían que llamarse dáctiles. Parece que perdieron la c al pasar por el catalán.


----------



## Södertjej

0scar said:


> ¿Coloquial?. Ni aunque me lo juren lo creo. Además para tener un mínimo de coherencia debería ser _dactil_, o mejor _dactilo _que ya existe.



"Está para chuparse los dátiles" "de chuparse los dátiles". 11.500 resultados en google.es.


----------



## 0scar

Los 11.000 resultados de Google son en realidad 24, 

De todas maneras "chuparse los los dedos" son más de 6.000.000 de resultados.


----------



## Vampiro

Por acá los nombres de los dedos de una mano suelen ser:
 
Pulgar o gordo (guatón pa’ los amigos)
Índice
Medio o corazón (esa antigualla hace años que no la escucho)
Anular
Meñique (a veces llamado dedo chico)
 
Lo de "dátiles" no lo había escuchado nunca como sinónimo de "dedos".
 
Saludos.
_


----------



## Pinairun

*dátil*, en el DRAE:*.*


> (Del cat. _dàtil_, este del lat. _dacty̆lus,_ y este del gr. δάκτυλος, propiamente, *'dedo'*, por su forma).


----------



## Södertjej

Pues si son seis millones de resultados, pido disculpas por haber rebajado el número de resultados y haber googleado mal.

Es cierto, los bebés no hablan, los niños aún no han desarrollado su vocabulario, puede que los inmigrantes ignoren esa expresión y que haya gente con un vocabulario tan limitado que no la conozca. Eso no quita que sea una voz coloquial muy típica de España como muchas otras que se comentan a diario aquí sin que se cuestione su uso por parte de quienes no la conocen y que afirme que su uso es común en España con perfecto conocimiento de causa, aunque no haya hablado con cada residente y nacional del Estado Español.

Copio este fragmento del Cervantes vitual extraído de La ilustración española y americana de fecha 15 de abril de 1886 que demuestra que no es un uso pasajero o jerga juvenil. Por cierto, si sumamos los muertos desde entonces que también conocían ese uso, seguro que superamos los cuarenta y cinco millones:



> Un torero ve comer á un portugués espárragos con los dedos, y exclama:
> 
> -Dígame usté, zeñó : ¿eso se come con los _dátiles_? (los dedos).
> 
> El portugués, que es turista y conoce todos los idiomas del mundo, _ainda mais _el español, le contesta :
> 
> -Non , casteçao ; los dátiles (fruta) se comen después desto.
> 
> -¡Se chupan, dirá su mercé! -añade el émulo de Pepe Hillo limpiándose la boca con el envés de la mano y suprimiendo los espárragos por artículo de lujo.


Claro que no pretendo que los que hablan otro idioma u otra variedad sepan sin más explicación lo que es un uso ajeno a ellos. Creo sin embargo que es legítimo a aspirar a que no los tachen de incoherentes cuando se trata de una palabra perfectamente incorporada al idioma desde hace siglos, por más que sea ajena a tu idioma o sencillamente no exista en tu variedad.


----------



## ManPaisa

Vampiro said:


> Muy similar a Colombia:
> 
> Pulgar o gordo (guatón pa’ los amigos) (gordo sólo para el pie)
> Índice
> Medio o corazón (esa antigualla hace años que no la escucho)
> Anular
> Meñique (a veces llamado dedo chico)
> 
> Lo de "dátiles" no lo había escuchado nunca como sinónimo de "dedos". Tampoco yo; parece cosa de bereberes. No creo que los dátiles se parezcan a los dedos, ni en forma ni en tamaño.


----------



## miguel89

Los nombres que se usan acá son: pulgar, índice, mayor, anular y meñique, y de los del pie solamente suelen nombrarse los de los extremos: el dedo gordo y el meñique. Del resto de los nombres que han dado conozco algunos solo de haberlos visto por escrito o quizá de parte de algún hablante extranjero.


----------



## Mate

miguel89 said:


> Los nombres que se usan acá son: pulgar, índice, mayor, anular y meñique, y de los del pie solamente suelen nombrarse los de los extremos: el dedo gordo y el meñique. Del resto de los nombres que han dado conozco algunos solo de haberlos visto por escrito o quizá de parte de algún hablante extranjero.


Totalmente de acuerdo con Miguel. 

Y gracias por haber devuelto este hilo a sus carriles.


----------



## mundoamordidas

Si escribo: una mano sin dos dígitos. Se entiende, verdad?
Mejor que: una mano con tres dátiles.  (ejemplo)

gracias a todos por sus aportaciones, 

jsf


----------



## Calambur

mundoamordidas said:


> Si escribo: una mano sin dos dígitos. Se entiende, verdad?
> Mejor que: una mano con tres dátiles. (ejemplo)


Las formas que proponés no se usan, son rebuscadas. 
Creo que lo mejor es que te refieras a los dedos como _dedos_.
Podrías decir: _una mano con sólo tres dedos_, o _una mano con dos dedos de menos _(o como sea, pero con _dedos_).


----------



## mundoamordidas

@Calambur
Hola, sí. Tienes razon. Son un poco rebuscadas y sería ideal usar la palabra dedo. Lamentablemente no puedo utilizar la palabra "dedo" en mi escrito (me tardaria mucho en explicarte). Y solo deseo saber si es legible escribir "una mano sin dos digitos".
gracias


----------



## Calambur

mundoamordidas said:


> Y solo deseo saber si es legible escribir "una mano sin dos digitos".


Bueno, como vos digas, *mundoamordidas*, pero yo no lo entendería (o tendría que ponerme a "sospechar" qué quiere decir).
Te transcribo del DRAE:


> *dígito.* (Del lat. _digitus_, dedo).
> 1. m. Mat. número dígito.
> 2. m. Astr. Cada una de las doce partes iguales en que se divide el diámetro aparente del Sol y el de la Luna en los cómputos de los eclipses.


En todo caso, usaría alguna de las variantes indicadas: una mano con sólo tres *garfios/pinzas/ganchos*.


----------



## mundoamordidas

De acuerdo.
Y sí estoy conciente del significado de *dígito* que le atribuye el DRAE. Pero me parecio curioso que no lo incluyeran como uno de los cinco miembros de la mano. Digo tenemos la pabara "huella digital" y, en mi humilde opinión, creo que todos sabemos que se trata de revisar las puntas de los dedos. No se piensa en la huella digital del ojo, o de la cara, no creo?? 
Y si a Vd le biene mejor garfio que dígito, tambien me sirve. 
"Una mano con sólo dos garfios". 
 salu2


----------



## Calambur

Bueno, que sea con éxito. 
He visto que Pinairun, en el post #4, dice: "Y, por supuesto, todos son dátiles en lenguaje informal"; pero ni dátiles ni dígitos se entenderían por aquí. Tal vez tenés que considerar a quién va dirigido el texto...


----------



## Södertjej

mundoamordidas said:


> Si escribo: una mano sin dos dígitos. Se entiende, verdad?
> Mejor que: una mano con tres dátiles.  (ejemplo)
> 
> gracias a todos por sus aportaciones,
> 
> jsf


Si es para España y con un tono absolutamente coloquial, te valdría lo de dátiles. Si no es coloquial mucho me temo que ni dátiles ni dígitos. Lo de garfios no le he oído jamás. De nuevo creo que es un giro regional. Quizá apéndice te pudiera valer para evitar dedo. Una mano sin dos de sus apéndices.


----------



## Pinairun

A los dedos se les llama "dátiles" solo en lenguaje de registro bajo. Por si quedaba alguna duda.

Tampoco vale decir "me he machacado un dátil con el martillo". No. No es eso.

Es más propio de cosas así: _Vas a ver qué migas te adereza mi Fandanga y cómo te vas a chupar los dátiles. S'acabó el cucharón y paso atrás..._

Saludos


----------



## Calambur

Hola, *mundoamordidas*:
Por lo visto hasta ahora, es difícil decir dedo sin decir dedo y que lo entiendan todos... (ya sé que no lo podés repetir). Pero vayamos eliminando:
dátil y dígito no se entienden por estos lugares,
garfio parece que no se entiende en España (aunque es palabra del español).
Luego, quedarían gancho y pinza. De estas dos, me inclino por *pinza*, pues tiene alguna relación con las extremidades de _alguien_:





> 2. f. Último artejo de algunas patas de ciertos artrópodos, como el cangrejo, el alacrán, etc., formado con dos piezas que pueden aproximarse entre sí y sirven como órganos prensores.


Y si nada te sirve bien, siempre podés mencionar los nombres de cada dedo (ya te los han dicho -pulgar, índice, medio, etc.-).


----------



## Södertjej

Claro que se entiende garfio en España, pero no como dedo, sino como algo arqueado, rígido y por lo general punzante. Salvo que sea un dedo de esas características, como un dedo artrítico, resultaría un símil poco apropiado.


----------



## Lexinauta

Aquí aparecen nombres poco conocidos para nombrarlos, pero el autor es un poco viejo. 



> [...] El primero se llama pulgar _(pollex)_, porque entre los otros goza de poder _(pollere)_ y potestad. El segundo, índice _(index)_, y también _salutaris_ o _demonstratorius_, precisamente porque con él saludamos o señalamos. El tercero impúdico, porque con frecuencia se expresa con él alguna burla infamante. El cuarto, anular, porque en él se lleva el anillo. Recibe también el nombre de _medicinal_, porque con él aplican los médicos los ungüentos. El quinto, auricular, porque con él nos rascamos el oído. [...]
> _Etimologías_, XI.1, San Isidoro de Sevilla (¿560?-636), BAC, Madrid 1994.


----------



## Calambur

Buenísima la cita, *Lexinauta *(acabo de acudir a mi biblioteca y noto que no aparece el tomo II de San Isidoro - excomunión a quien lo sustrajo, hasta que reaparezca el ejemplar).
Referente a los dedos, me quedé maravillada con esto:





> El tercero impúdico, porque con frecuencia se expresa con él alguna burla infamante.


No dejen de apreciar el detalle, que denota la antigüedad del popular gesto.


----------



## ursu-lab

Una pregunta: ¿lo del dedo *auricular *(el meñique) es por metérselo en la *oreja* para limpiarla? Si es así, alucino...
Llevo casi 20 años en españa, y lo del dedo corazón (el medio) lo he escuchado muchísimas veces.


----------



## Calambur

ursu-lab said:


> Una pregunta: ¿lo del dedo *auricular *(el meñique) es por metérselo en la *oreja* para limpiarla? Si es así, alucino...


Pues entonces ¡alucina!, porque es así, ni más ni menos.
Además, está en la cita que puso Lexinauta dos (o tres) posts más arriba.


----------



## Lexinauta

Calambur, ¿para que acudir a tu ejemplar de San Isidoro, si ya transcribí todo lo pertinente? 
(Una solución contra la apropiación indebida de los libros es mantenerlos encadenados. )

Lo que no me quedó claro es el uso del dedo _salutaris._


----------



## Calambur

Lexinauta said:


> Lo que no me quedó claro es el uso del dedo _salutaris._


A mí tampoco. Vaya uno a saber cómo se saludaba en esos siglos. 
Los antiguos tenían costumbres que nos resultan muy extrañas, a veces. He leído por ahí que César era un tipo elegantísimo, pues se rascaba la cabeza con un solo dedo...


----------



## ursu-lab

La respuesta del dedo auricular ha llegado mientras escribía mi pregunta... Lo de la uña larga del meñique ya lo sabía pero que además esa costumbre tuviera nombre y definición, vaya...
El _digitus salutaris (dedo del saludo) _es una forma de saludo romano: se levantaba la mano derecha con el dedo índice recto. La definición original es de _Suetonio_.


----------



## swift

Buenos días:

En Costa Rica, además de "dedo corazón" o "mayor", este dedo se llama "dedo grande", "dedo del centro" y "dedo malcriado", por la famosa seña que todos conocemos. (con todo y que yo no entiendo por qué es una seña vulgar y de mal gusto... ¿Qué puede tener de ofensivo un dedo?)

Saludos,


swift


----------



## 0scar

El _index o salutaris_ viene  de que desde muy antiguo  se saludaba y prometía a Dios  apuntando hacia el cielo con el dedo  índice derecho y luego de besarlo.

Primero fue en gesto, pagano y luego cristiano, primero se saludaba a los dioses y más tarde a las personas. 

El hecho de que hoy en día también besamos cuando saludamos viene de ahí. Y todavia se mantiene el gesto de besarse el dedo al jurar algo.
Pedir silencio con el índice sobre los labios tiene el mismo viejo origen.

http://theromeexperienceblog.files.wordpress.com/2009/04/st-peter-enthroned.jpg


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Por acá coloquialmente se llama dedulce: -Sácate el dedulce de la nariz.

Los nombres de los dedos son los que apunta Vampiro:
Pulgar o gordo (guatón pa’ los amigos)
Índice
Medio o corazón (esa antigualla hace años que no la escucho)
Anular
Meñique (a veces llamado dedo chico)

Y ya en broma dicen que al dedo medio los inmigrantes de origen árabe le llaman vaginal, porque es con el que pasan las "váginas" de un libro.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

> Los nombres de los dedos son los que apunta Vampiro:
> Pulgar o gordo
> Índice
> Medio
> Anular
> Meñique (a veces llamado dedo chico)


Dejo los que valen para mí. Agrego que "dátiles" como sinónimo coloquial de dedos es bastante usado por estos lados.
Algunos ejemplos locales:


> Una bomba rellena de chocolate, para *chuparse los dátiles*. Usted siempre está un par de días adelantado a sus colegas, ¿eh?





> Siga, siga, que esto está de *chuparse los dátiles*. -- El festejo del Centenario, servirá para abrir heridas y alimentar odios. --¿Por qué? *...*





> Un plato para rechuparse *los dátiles*. El Picaflor siempre está *...* Usted le *saca* jugo a una piedra. ¿Qué investigó detrás del comunicado de la Audef? *...*


 
Saludos


----------



## swift

Hola:

Olvidé los otros cuatro dedos. 

Pulgar, dedo gordo.
Índice, dedo del moco. 
Medio, corazón, dedo del centro, dedo malcriado.
Anular, dedo del anillo.
Meñique.


Adolfo Afogutu said:


> Dejo los que valen para mí. Agrego que "dátiles" como sinónimo coloquial de dedos es bastante usado por estos lados.


En Costa Rica, dependiendo del tamaño de los dedos, se los llama coloquialmente "guineos" cuando son muy gruesos.

En general, los dedos de los pies son llamados coloquialmente "jocotes".

Saludos,


swift


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

swift said:


> ¿Qué puede tener de ofensivo un dedo?


 
Lo ofensivo no es el dedo, es el "sentateaquí". 

Por aquí:

Pulgar, dedo gordo.
Índice.
Medio, corazón. (también es una antigualla)
Anular.
Meñique o dedo chiquito.

Por acá no se usa, pero me extraña que nadie haya dicho "cerditos", por aquello de "este cerdito se fue de compras, este cerdito...", aunque eso viene del inglés, vaya.

Saludos.


----------



## Lexinauta

> En Costa Rica, dependiendo del tamaño de los dedos, se los llama coloquialmente "guineos" cuando son muy gruesos.


Por aquí decimos, cuando son cortos y gruesos 'dedos como chorizo' _(nótese el valor adverbial de la expresión)._


----------



## Calambur

*ursu-lab* y *Oscar*: gracias por la aclaración respecto del uso del _dedo del saludo_.
Ahora quisiera saber por qué San Isidoro (citado en el post #26) decía:


> El primero se llama pulgar _(pollex)_, porque entre los otros goza de poder _(pollere)_ y potestad.


¿Dirían que el *pulgar* tenía poder porque poniéndolo así o así podía decidir acerca de la vida o la muerte -por ejemplo, de los gladiadores-?
Yo siempre creí que el pulgar se llama así porque era/es usado para matar las pulgas.


----------



## 0scar

Muy probablemente  la versión que dice que pulgar viene de que son los dedos que se usan  para matar pulgas  está equivocada. En realidad pulgar vendría de poderoso (polleo) porque es el dedo más importante de la mano.

De paso, y también muy probablemente, el pulgar para arriba  (señalando hacia la garganta) era lo que decidía la muerte del gladiador.


----------



## Calambur

0scar said:


> Muy probablemente la versión que dice que pulgar viene de que son los dedos que se usan para matar pulgas está equivocada.
> Bueno, tal vez la versión sea errónea, pero si le llego a pescar una pulga a mi gato, ¡posta que la aplasto con el pulgar!
> 
> En realidad pulgar vendría de poderoso (polleo) porque es el dedo más importante de la mano.
> ¿Y por qué es el más importante? ¿Porque es oponible? (Si es porque se opone a todos los demás, yo diría que es "conflictivo").
> 
> De paso, y también muy probablemente, el pulgar para arriba (señalando hacia la garganta) era lo que decidía la muerte del gladiador.
> Hubiera creído lo contrario, pero eso es una convención como otras tantas, así que todo puede ser...


----------

